# Who has WinISD or some other software and wants to help?



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a Mac and the WinISD software for it is ridiculously limited. I want to play with a 4th order design for my Fi BL 10. Can somebody just plug my T/S in and give me some basic specs? I know all of those online calulators are trash.

Thanks.

DUAL 2 

Fs: 37.1 Hz 
Re: 1.4 Ohms/coil 
Qms: 4.62 
Qes: .23 
Qts: .22 
Mms: 191g 
Cms: 0.96mm/N 
Sd: 310cm^2 
Vas: 13.0 l 
Spl: 86.2dB 1W/1m 
Bl: 22.7 N/A 
Xmax: 18mm 
Rms: 1000W * 
Ported box: .7-1.5cuft
Sub OD: 11.000”


----------

